# Introducing Cotton Candy



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

Yesterday I went and picked up Cotton Candy, the kid is buddy our newest bottle baby.
[attachment=0:nocnzhc3]Photo_00003.jpg[/attachment:nocnzhc3]
[attachment=1:nocnzhc3]cotton and buddy.jpg[/attachment:nocnzhc3]


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh my gosh...so cute...and Cotton Candy...that is perfect! Congrats!!


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

She really loves her kids, doesn't want them out of her sight, she has been with them since yesterday when I picked her up, She isn't to sure about the Does though, and they aren't real sure about her yet either, so for now she is in a stall with Sunshine and Buddy, although Buddy is only going to be out during the day til he gets a little bigger, and is able hold out all day for a bottle til then he gets to go out in the morning and come in in the afternoon, and over night.


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Precious!  Buddies for life!

Deb Mc


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So precious...... :thumb:


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

they are, but I had to seperate them as she is quite abit bigger than both buddy and sunshine, and she laid on Buddy, and started trying to use sunshine as a chew toy, i will probably put sunshine back in with her once I get her some Bones to chew on, but until then she gets supervised with goats, other wise she is in a chain link Kennel in the barn with them. But she also likes to come out in the yard with our other puppy to play, it helps her burn off some off that pent up energy, and our other dogs are not allowed in the barn or goat areas, so she'll learn that dogs outside are Ok but that with the goats its only her....or so I hope guess if I am wrong I will have a very big very expensive pet... but nothing tooo new about that.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

oh she is sooooo CUTE!!!! Stick to your guns though! I did the same thing, and let my pyr out to play with our other dog. She wouldn't stay in the goat pasture after a while. Always found a way to escape. Soooo she ended up bonding to our other dog and not the goats. So now we have a 5 acre LGD, which actually works ok. She does her patrols out behind the house at the chicken coop. And then she heads down to the goat pastures, and back around.

Good luck with her!! :thumb:


----------

